# Help me to do the profile of a passive INFP sociopath



## Eliyahu (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a serious shit... no jokes please...

I'm making the profile of how would an extreme manipulative and extremely tricky INFP sociopath would develop...

He's not prone to killing and nothing alike but he loves to live at the extreme expense of other people...


----------



## Eliyahu (Aug 24, 2011)

INFP is just a guessing.. he can make the mbti shit

- he craves for pity... that's the way he thinks he will get what he wants
- He is extremely egoist... He's all for himself... He loves himself too much
- He's somewhat neurotic
- He can lie easily
- I've seen him taking consideration of animals (in some extent) but using people as chess pawns
- He likes to make people to work for his own survival.
- He's brilliant making psychological tricks (bad luck for him that his planned targets were an INFJ and an INTJ), and he was so skilled that he kept the INFJ blinded with his tricks for very very long time...
- He cares shit about people
- He reads a lot: from romantic poetry and novels (his favorites, along with conspiration/metaphysical theories and new age books), history to sun tzu's 'the art of war'


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

What exactly do you need help with ? are you surprised an INFP would be that way? I think he could be more of a narcissist reading books in order to garner admiration but I don't know.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I was wondering the other day if MBTI has any effect on sociopaths. Usually they're chameleons and can learn to fool people into thinking they're their friends, have a "superficial charm" etc. They usually can play any role that they find useful, so I'm not sure if they have a consistent personality type, since I know they always contradict themselves when speaking.

Maybe they could be more introverted or extroverted or something, but I think it's an interesting topic that should be looked into more.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Why are you making this profile?


----------



## ninacheburashka (Oct 30, 2012)

I always saw Ted Bundy as an ENTP...


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

sociopaths are all the same...at core: 100% about self and selfish ambition, 0% about others. how this displays itself depends on what exactly it is that they want from others, and what sort of behavior would most effectively work to fool and manipulate others into giving it to them.

when you have a blank slate of conscience, together with a rewritable slate of apparent personality and extreme skill at effective manipulation, a VERY wide range of behaviors are possible. it's more dependent on the others - that the sociopath wishes to manipulate - than it is on the self, since the (demonstrated) personality itself is revisable per "whatever it takes."


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I honestly mean nothing against INFP's when I say this, but I doubt most of them would make good sociopaths. (I mean good in the sense of effective, obviously not ethically). Fe is very good at tailoring itself for the sake of other people (including to manipulate them), Fi is centered more on the person...analyzing their own feelings about things. This is a huge strength, but it doesn't really get you too far as a sociopath. There are INFP's who are selfish and even uncaring, but they tend not to fit the sociopathic mold.

If an INFP was a sociopath, the list might look a little like this:

He is passive aggressive. Does not care to do much to further his goals himself, but can't manipulate anyone to do it for him. Pretends to "feel bad" about things to manipulate people, but does not really care and is very easy to see through.


----------

